
Scientists chase cause of mysterious vaping illness as death toll rises - bokieie
https://www.nature.com/articles/d41586-019-03033-1
======
eindiran
The article doesn't mention that the situation is tied to THC vaping (rather
than nicotine vaping) until 5 paragraphs in, which strikes me as a dishonest
way of playing in to the vaping hysteria. Similarly disappointing is the use
of "e-cigarette market" to refer to black-market THC vaping cartridges; using
"vaping" to refer to both is confusing enough as it is, without needing to
deliberately misuse a term. I expect this kind of thing from clickbait
Buzzfeed articles, not from Nature.

